# Any recommendation for reformed distance learning college or seminar?



## Olivetan

I live in Turkey and i am looking for an online theology program from a reformed college. 

I am an architect and i am working full time. I am planning to work part time and leave some time for my education. Here we need scripturally qualified brothers and sisters. So my pastor wants me to register a program.

I searched the internet and found some colleges. Their fees are so high compared to Turkey's standarts. 

I would like to know if there is a good reformed college which gives online training and also scholarship.

Peace


----------



## greenbaggins

Are you looking for a liberal arts degree or a theological education?


----------



## larryjf

I can't help but recommend one that i am involved with...
The North American Reformed Seminary

It's Reformed, online, and completely free of charge!


----------



## etexas

I have been looking into some stuff with Whitefield Theological, ask Matt about it!


----------



## Gesetveemet

Reformed Baptist Seminary

The above is quite good and very reasonable.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Haddington House...


----------



## Zadok

There are many free online resources to assist with a good reformed theological education, but accreditation is an issue? How important is this in your situation?


----------



## Davidius

greenbaggins said:


> Are you looking for a liberal arts degree or a theological education?



I think he's looking for theological education:



Olivetan said:


> I live in Turkey and i am looking for an online theology program from a reformed college...Here we need scripturally qualified brothers and sisters. So my pastor wants me to register a program.


----------



## KMK

Try Reformed Theological Seminary. Many of their courses are offered free on iTunes. They even offer a MA with only 2 or 3 visits to the campus.


----------



## Olivetan

1- I am looking for theological seminary.
2- About accreditation- I used to think it was not important but in future it may be in our country. Christian movement is young in Turkey. There are few Christians. Even goverment does not care about our position like that we are not "church" but something like "association". There is no legal Christian community under the name of religion. But in future if it changes we will need certificates or diplomas.

Anyway thanks for your recommendations. I'll search for them.

Peace


----------



## danmpem

Olivetan said:


> 1- I am looking for theological seminary.
> 2- About accreditation- I used to think it was not important but in future it may be in our country. Christian movement is young in Turkey. There are few Christians. Even goverment does not care about our position like that we are not "church" but something like "association". There is no legal Christian community under the name of religion. But in future if it changes we will need certificates or diplomas.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your recommendations. I'll search for them.
> 
> Peace



My best wishes go out to you. Please update here with any progress you make.


----------



## cwjudyjr

larryjf said:


> I can't help but recommend one that i am involved with...
> The North American Reformed Seminary
> 
> It's Reformed, online, and completely free of charge!



Can you tell us how this program works? Is it completely online or are there cd's or dvd's? 

What are the reuiremtents in readings, papers and timelines?

Thank you for bringing this school to our attention. First time I have heard of it.

Conrad


----------



## larryjf

cwjudyjr said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but recommend one that i am involved with...
> The North American Reformed Seminary
> 
> It's Reformed, online, and completely free of charge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how this program works? Is it completely online or are there cd's or dvd's?
> 
> What are the reuiremtents in readings, papers and timelines?
> 
> Thank you for bringing this school to our attention. First time I have heard of it.
> 
> Conrad
Click to expand...


The program is completely online. All of the textbooks are accessed online. Of course you are able to purchase some of the books if you would rather have the hard-copy to leaf through.
Actually, the programs are all public on the site. Just go to the "academics" section, pick a degree program, and it will list all of the courses and link to the requirements to each course. As an example, here is our M.Div. Eschatology class...
The North American Reformed Seminary

There are no time restraints, however if we don't hear from a student for a few months we will move him to inactive status.


----------



## cwjudyjr

*Having trouble connecting....*



larryjf said:


> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but recommend one that i am involved with...
> The North American Reformed Seminary
> 
> It's Reformed, online, and completely free of charge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us how this program works? Is it completely online or are there cd's or dvd's?
> 
> What are the reuiremtents in readings, papers and timelines?
> 
> Thank you for bringing this school to our attention. First time I have heard of it.
> 
> Conrad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The program is completely online. All of the textbooks are accessed online. Of course you are able to purchase some of the books if you would rather have the hard-copy to leaf through.
> Actually, the programs are all public on the site. Just go to the "academics" section, pick a degree program, and it will list all of the courses and link to the requirements to each course. As an example, here is our M.Div. Eschatology class...
> The North American Reformed Seminary
> 
> There are no time restraints, however if we don't hear from a student for a few months we will move him to inactive status.
Click to expand...


I have been trying to look at some of the material that is on line but the site Bible Resources won't connect for me. It times out. Was told it maybe due to popup blockersturn them all off and still cannot connect. any suggestions???

Conrad


----------



## Kevin

Ditto, Haddington House.

How far are you from Izmir?

I know some of the men associated with the Mobile Theological Training Team (MT3) are in Turkey from time to time, and I am certain that an in-country tutor coule be arranged. (Well not certain, but it is possible)

MT3 is the overseas training ministry of Haddington House & they can provide you with info on this option if you e-mail HH @ Haddington House

God bless


----------



## Kevin

sorry link didn't work, try this 

Haddington House Trust


----------



## Annalissa

You might check out Whitefield College. My brother-in-law is going through their undergrad program and will then transfer to their theological seminary. He has given it high marks, as it can be incorporated into the busy lifestyle of having a dayjob, a family...and a budget. Not sure about scholarships...but I'm sure it never hurts to ask. 

Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home

and

Whitefield College :: Welcome Center


----------



## larryjf

ProRegeLissa said:


> You might check out Whitefield College. My brother-in-law is going through their undergrad program and will then transfer to their theological seminary. He has given it high marks, as it can be incorporated into the busy lifestyle of having a dayjob, a family...and a budget. Not sure about scholarships...but I'm sure it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home
> 
> and
> 
> Whitefield College :: Welcome Center


----------

